# My New Mousery!!! *Pics* Update 2/29



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got this Monday, working on putting up walls and everything! I'm going to take pics of everything, every step of the way!


































This is the outside... It is an 8x12 Tuff Shed, with 2 windows, 2 vents at the top, and a turbine for the roof. I hope that is enough ventilation! I guess I'll find out over the first few days!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

That's awesome! If we ever settle on a home to buy, I am totally saving for a shed if I can't convert a garage first.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's what I've got done so far.....

Dogs trying to figure out if it's safe to come in.... The first night, the youngest dog, the shaggy white face peeking around the door in the background, spent all night barking at the shed :roll: 

















We put insulation batts in the space between the studs, and then covered it with white foamboard called insulfoam. I painted the bottom of the floor with where the studs were. 

































First injury on the job....   :lol: 

















Everything is an unholy mess!!!! But it's been fun and I can't wait to get it done for my mice!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay, update.....

Got 1 wall (mostly :lol: ) up! The top horizontal bars are screwed into place, but I had to use two of them... and they weren't exactly level, so I had to make sure the shelves would work! :lol: The vertical bars are not screwed in yet, I'm playing with spacing still. I only have 12, and I've already used 8 for this one wall! I can always get more, but I have to wait for payday!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Looking good, its going to be a smasher of a mouse shed i'm sure


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

I think you're paying more attention to building your mousery than the builder who built my apartment!  
Lucky mice! :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, WOW!! I want one just like it! That's just great.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

One more wall done! It's taking longer than I expected, but I'm so hoping this will be worth it in the end.


























Edit: Lol, I forgot to post the pictures! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Cool!

I hope to get a shed built when we move. Your's is looking great so far.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Work is progressing, slowly but surely. Got another wall done, and part of the roof.

Only one small problem... Look on the left... WHERE'S MY WINDOW???? :? 









































Oops... Anyways--! Here's another goof... We measured where the vent was, but my mom decided to just eyeball it instead of measuring... I leave the shed for a glass of water, come back, and she won't let me enter the shed. "Do you love me?" she asks, a guilty look on her face... The hole is way too high for the vent.

















And the roof we kinda goofed a little too. Not sure what happened here, we measured from wall to peak, cut exactly, but there's a sizable overlap there...









View from the vent once I got up there and made the hole bigger... can't do anything about the extra hole where my mom was being "helpful" :roll: :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Measure once; cut twice, eh? I like to eyeball stuff like this to, and it USUALLY works...

..it looks like the materials you are using will be easy to trim/cobble up/patch. With big projects like this I often end up spending as much time compensating and fixing goofs as I do on the whole project. It's exciting though; I envy you all the fun you're having (nooo...not jealous of the shed...not moi...) :mrgreen:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

moustress, you're actually the one that inspired me to get a shed! I remember you talking about fixing up a room just for mice, and I got so jealous, I had to do something! We did measure twice, or at least we measured the boards twice before cutting...  Maybe we should have measured the roof twice! :lol: I think what happened was that we didn't take into consideration the width of the material... it's 3/4" thick. And you're right, this stuff is extremely lightweight and easy to cut. Mostly it's just awkward because it's so big. Doing the roof and walls as definitely a two or more person job, which is why I have to wait for the weekends when my folks are home.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

lol, I hate that. Why coldn't you just wait until I got back? xD
It looks fantastic either way. I bet your getting excited to start moving meeces in by now too huh?


----------

